# tag



## Slawomir

Drodzy forumowicze,

 Tłumaczę pewien tekst, i w pierwszym odruchu chciałem słowo "tag" zostawić jako "tag". Ale potem zacząłem się zastanawiać - utarło się właściwie z języku polskim jakieś dobre słowo? Wiem, że można to przetłumaczyć np. jak "etykieta". Ale mnie interesuje słowo, które się naprawdę utarło i używa w tym kontekście.

Dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie.


----------



## jazyk

> które się naprawdę utarło i używa w tym kontekście.


Nie widzę żadnego kontekstu.


----------



## Slawomir

Ano w konteksie witryn internetowych, gdzie używa się tzw."tagi". 

podrawiam
S.


----------



## jazyk

Teraz mamy kontekst, dziękuję. Zaczekajmy na Polaków.


----------



## BezierCurve

Myślę, że nie ma sensu wymyślać nowych nazw dla ogólnie przyjętych (czy raczej przejętych) terminów w dziedzinach związanych z technologią komputerową. 

Pamiętam, że na początku komputeryzacji "mouse driver" został przetłumaczony gdzieś jako "woźnica myszy". 

_Tagi_ przyjęły się już jakiś czas temu i myślę, że jeżeli je teraz mocno spolszczymy to nie pomożemy tym odbiorcy.


----------



## Slawomir

No właśnie potrzebowałem takiej opinii z boku, bo po iluś latach poza granicami, czasem tracę poczucie tego co się już używa, a co się (jeszcze) nie przyjęło. Jeśli "tag" brzmi naturalnie, to zostanę przy tym....

dzięki i pozdrawiam
s.


----------



## Kotbury

Slawomir said:


> Drodzy forumowicze,


 
Obawiam się, że według purystów językowych   poprawną formą jest forowicze. Czasami puryści przegrywają z uzusem, co bywa zrozumiałe, bo nadmierny puryzm jest niezdrowy.Na razie wciąż 1:0 dla forumowiczów.


----------



## kknd

tagi w kontekście komputerowym tłumaczy się zwykle jako „znaczniki”, np. „znacznik ‚<body>’” itp. zob. język znaczników na wikipedii.


----------



## majlo

Faktycznie, kknd, ale tutaj chyba chodzi o tagi w innym znaczeniu, a mianowicie słowa kluczowe, po których szuka się informacji. Np. tutaj: http://my.opera.com/mmaly/blog/ pod datą każdego wpisu.


----------



## BezierCurve

Zdaje się, że nazywa się to nawet wprost "chmurą tagów" (tag cloud). Albo po prostu są to "popularne tagi", jak tu:

http://www.digart.pl/digarty/


----------



## Thomas1

majlo said:


> Faktycznie, kknd, ale tutaj chyba chodzi o tagi w innym znaczeniu, a mianowicie słowa kluczowe, po których szuka się informacji. Np. tutaj: http://my.opera.com/mmaly/blog/ pod datą każdego wpisu.


Spytałem kilka osób, które nie zajmują się informatyką i w tym kontekście nie rozumiały znaczenia 'tag', ale ze 'znacznikiem' już nie było problemu. Jeśli ktoś stawia na łatwość zrozumienia, to polski odpowiednik może być lepszy.


----------



## BezierCurve

W odniesieniu np. do znaczników HTML rzeczywiście polska wersja przyjęła się i funkcjonuje. 

Jeżeli jednak chodzi o tagi w sensie linków (czy też skrótów/łączy  ) do wybranych tematów, może rzeczywiście "etykieta" lub "hasło" byłoby bardziej odpowiednie (jeżeli już spolszczamy wszystko)? Znacznik kojarzy się z czymś bardzo technicznym, z kodem źródłowym itp.


----------



## Slawomir

W istocie chodziło o coś w rodzaju kategorii/słowa kluczowego, według którego grupuje się np. artykuły na blogu. Serdecznie dziękuję za wszystkie sugestie. Potwierdza to powiedzenie "kto pyta, nie błądzi".


----------



## Slawomir

Kotbury said:


> Obawiam się, że według purystów językowych   poprawną formą jest forowicze. Czasami puryści przegrywają z uzusem, co bywa zrozumiałe, bo nadmierny puryzm jest niezdrowy.Na razie wciąż 1:0 dla forumowiczów.




Przyznam bez bicia, że nawet jeśli "forowicze" jest poprawną formą, to nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się jej użyć. Chyba jestem ofiarą uzusu....

pozdrawiam
s.


----------



## kknd

wydaje się, że warto zanalizować wyrażenie _tag cloud_ − „chmura tagów” oczywiście jest nie do przyjęcia jako tłumaczenie ostateczne; zamiennik „słowo kluczowe” zamiast _tag_ wydaje się dobre, ale niestety jest zbyt długie, a poza tym znaczeniowo pokrywa się z angielskim _keyword_. „etykieta” z kolei stosowana jest z powodzeniem np. w polskim wydaniu firefoksa. ostatecznie „chmura” wydaje się ciekawym, działającym na wyobraźnię, sformułowaniem (np. _cloud computing_, choć to uwaga warta oddzielnego tematu), czy „chmura etykiet” (bądź w ostateczności „chmura słów kluczowych”) nie brzmi najciekawiej, ale nie ma chyba lepszych zamienników… a może jednak?!


----------



## BezierCurve

Rój haseł


----------

